# Finally: Updated with new question



## Myke (Mar 1, 2012)

I started breeding my Californians back in June. Had one litter born in early July all died, the doe never pulled fur, had the babies on the wire instead of the nest box. I got home from work today and the nest box, and cage, is full of pulled fur. I can't tell how many kits are in there. It is 27 degrees and snowing, so she has been in the nest box since I got home and last time I poked my head in she growled/hissed at me. Tomorrow is supposed to be cold and snowing with a high of 26. Saturday we are supposed to warm up to upper 40's to low 50's, so I may not be able to get a count till Saturday. I will post pictures as soon as she gets off the nest.
I also bought a Dutch buck, He's about 6 weeks old and my wife made me keep him in the house. If he becomes a pet, is it OK to put him in an empty cage and put a California doe in with him or should he be out in the rabbit shed with the other rabbits?
Myke

I just went out to feed and water the rabbits and chickens. As soon as I put the does water bottle up, she hopped out of the nest box. There are no kits in the box? She has been sitting since yesterday morning and there is plenty of fur everywhere? Is she just an early nester? I was expecting to see baby bunnies. Today will be day 33 since she was bred. She pulled fur between Wednesday night and Thursday morning which would be days 31 and 32. It has been pretty cold here the last couple days, Would she be trying to hold off before giving birth?
Thanks for any advice.
Myke


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 1, 2012)

First of all, Congrats on the litter   !  And second, if you keep you dutch with your california doe for too long you'll be having babies. I always separate males and females somewhere around 8 weeks.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 1, 2012)

Congrats on the kits.  If you keep them together your risking having your buck hurt. Does like their own space and can get very territorial.


----------



## Myke (Mar 1, 2012)

I didn't mean keeping the Dutch and the Californians in the same cage. I have a rabbit shed and I have 6 cages. Right now only 4 of the cages are in use, so I wanted to know if I should put the Dutch in an empty cage so the does, and the Dutch buck can get used to each other. I didn't know if the does would reject a house rabbit. Or is it OK to carry him from the house, put him in an empty cage and then put the doe in with him and after breeding, bring him back in the house and return the doe to her cage?
Thanks
Myke


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 1, 2012)

That's what I thought you meant and yes it would be ok.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 1, 2012)

Unless they strike us a conversation the does won't know the difference between a house rabbit and outside rabbit.  As for breeding its up to you and your rabbits. My buck gets so distracted if I put him in the does cage. He wants to check out everything first. I also have one does that will attack the buck if I put the buck in her cage.  I know of some people don't have those problems though.  Just try it the way you want and see if the rabbits agree.


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 1, 2012)

It shouldn't matter if the buck is an indoor rabbit or an outdoor rabbit. What matters though is that you bring the doe to the buck. If the doe is ready the breeding should go just fine. However if a doe is not willing or too afraid of the buck, you can put the buck in a cage next to the doe for a day so the doe can warm up to him.


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 1, 2012)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> It shouldn't matter if the buck is an indoor rabbit or an outdoor rabbit. What matters though is that you bring the doe to the buck. If the doe is ready the breeding should go just fine. However if a doe is not willing or too afraid of the buck, you can put the buck in a cage next to the doe for a day so the doe can warm up to him.


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 1, 2012)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> Unless they strike us a conversation the does won't know the difference between a house rabbit and outside rabbit.  As for breeding its up to you and your rabbits. My buck gets so distracted if I put him in the does cage. He wants to check out everything first. I also have one does that will attack the buck if I put the buck in her cage.  I know of some people don't have those problems though.  Just try it the way you want and see if the rabbits agree.


Never never never put the buck in the does cage !!!!!!!!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 5, 2012)

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> terri9630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know several people that do it that way.


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 6, 2012)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> hemet dennis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well when 99% of rabbit people say it is best to do something one way they're probably right. But I to know several people that do things wrong.


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 6, 2012)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> *I also have one does that will attack the buck if I put the buck in her cage*.


It is very common for rabbits (particularly does) to be territorial, which is why the "rule" is to put the doe into the buck's territory. Having seen how nasty some does can be even when they are in the buck's cage, I wouldn't ever want to risk the buck doing it the other way 'round! 

Myke, was there no blood or anything like that in the nest box? It's possible that she gave birth, lost the kits (maybe to cold), and cleaned the nest by eating them, but there would be some sign of the birth. If not, she may have had a false pregnancy. Most does quit a false pregnancy about day 21 of the "gestation," but I have seen some does that did just what you described, going through all the motions around day 31-32, and never produce a thing. The best thing to have done would have been to rebreed her as soon as the lack of babies was discovered; she would have been at a hormonal high point that should have guaranteed you a good-sized litter.


----------

